# Best Solar Cell Phone Charger?



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

Not sure if this is the most appropriate place to ask this question because it's small scale not really meant for everyday use... if it's in the wrong forum, mods please feel free to move it!

I've been shopping around for a good, reliable solar cell phone charger that will work with newer android smart phones.
It will primarily be used during weekend hiking/camping trips. 

There are many on the market, but I'm hoping someone here can recommend a reliable model and possibly a source?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

If just for a weekend, unless you are sure the sun will shine wherever you are, I'd get one of the chargers that use a couple of flashlightlight batteries. You also won't have to set up your panel and stay in one spot until it's charged. But, there are several of the roll-up chargers around that I suppose would work fine.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

I've looked at those as well, but also came across solar chargers that strap to a backpack. It's supposed to charge while hiking. Not sure if it's quite as good as it sounds?

Also saw one of those models that comes with a battery to store the charge. Thought that was a good thing.
The reason I was leaning toward solar charger was for emergency preparedness. God forbid lost or injured, it would continue to recharge.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Might check out Goal Zero.
We have two of their solar torch/flashlights and I am very impressed. Next time we run accross the vendor at the gun show I'm going to look into a solar array for short term emergency use.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One of the ladies at work has a Bell and Howell charger. But make sure the adapter works with your phone. It doesn't work with my phone.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Strapped to a backpack will do no good unless the sun strikes the panel at a reasonable angle.
And yes there is so many of these things available that unless you buy one of each and test them side by side who knows which is best......


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Might check out Goal Zero.
> We have two of their solar torch/flashlights and I am very impressed. Next time we run accross the vendor at the gun show I'm going to look into a solar array for short term emergency use.


Great website! I am going to order from them... found just what I am looking for. 

Will let you know how it works once we've had a chance to test it.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a couple of Biolite stoves (cook and charge!) www.biolite.com I just recently invested in a "Hydrobee" a mini hydro charger (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tures-energy-for-usb-power-to-go?ref=category). I also have the goal zero, but don't use it much.

SC


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Goal Zero. Nomad 7

Great charger! Have charger my friends fancy phone with the battery pack

I got ours at Costco, the battery pack, solar panel and portable speaker (its got great sound)for I think $120

The battery pack is great as you can put it in your pocket while its charging the phone you are talking on.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

That is what Im looking at... glad to hear from someone who has used one.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

Space Cowboy said:


> I have a couple of Biolite stoves (cook and charge!) www.biolite.com I just recently invested in a "Hydrobee" a mini hydro charger (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tures-energy-for-usb-power-to-go?ref=category). I also have the goal zero, but don't use it much.
> 
> SC


Love the biolite campstove! Now I'm torn...


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

Do you mind updating after you've had a chance to use the one you've purchased?


----------

